# What colour do you paint your Space Wolves armour?



## osmesis (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey guys,

Sorry if this has been posted before but I couldn't find anything using the search function.

I was wondering what steps do you take to paint your Space Wolves? I am looking for advice for painting a blue-grey colour (similar to ones on GW website) without having to mix paints. 

Ideally I'd like to go from black/white undercoat > foundation paint > another colour > highlight. There are just so many different blues/greys 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

When I painted 'em, I always started with a black undercoat. From there I layered on Shadow Grey evenly. After that (and I know you don't want to hear it..:biggrin, I'd mix Shadow Grey and Space Wolf Grey 1:1 and do edge highlights. After that I'd follow up with another highlight of straight Space Wolf Grey. I haven't seen what they look like on the GW site in ages so I'm not the best person to comment.

So..umm...yeah... I totally recommended doing something you don't want to do. Sorry about that....

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Id say basecoat Chaos black, foundation of Shadow Grey, Wash with Fenrisian Grey, Main Highlight with Space Wolves Grey, 2nd highlight of Codex grey


----------



## osmesis (Sep 19, 2011)

What about something like: Chaos Black > Fenris Grey > Shadow Grey > Wash Black > Highlight SW Grey?

Trying to figure out before I order the paints


----------



## p_folis (Dec 27, 2011)

aww the old days when space wolf gray was a spry paint!!!


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

@p_folis they still make it, its just called wolf grey and its from another company. Don't worry though it's about the same price if GW was making it  
http://usshop.thearmypainter.com/products.php?ProductGroupId=2
I do like their primers though, just wish they were cheaper.

@osmesis My current space wolves are painted exactly the way shogun_nate posted (although they are changing to red and gold soon mowhahahah!).
Mixing with a 50/50 mix is pretty easy and its easy to make in small batches so you don't wast the paint your using. If you use a wet pallet it can last even longer. Or if you make a big batch you can put it in its own container.
this is the 50/50 highlight (pic sucks sorry)









this is the final.









If your not going for Knock your socks off kinda quick table top get moving sort of thing just skip the mix and do the full on spacewolf grey. It really just depends on what kinda look your going for.

Hoped that helped some

Moe


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

This is straight up, shadow grey with a mix of shadow grey and codex grey highlights.


----------



## aranelthemithra (Nov 1, 2011)

Moetle said:


> @p_folis they still make it, its just called wolf grey and its from another company. Don't worry though it's about the same price if GW was making it
> http://usshop.thearmypainter.com/products.php?ProductGroupId=2
> I do like their primers though, just wish they were cheaper.


I would stay away from Army Painter. I used the white to base a whole lot of stuff. It was nice, even and seemed perfect... 3 months later it's flaking off and taking the paint job with it. 

Vallejo primers are really nice though - if you don't want/can't find a colour from GW. I would say Vallejo is better just by virtue of the fact that's its a powder primer not a liquid primer and it coats REALLY evenly - though you do have to know how to use it.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm using Adeptus Battle Grey and astronomicon Grey with Black and Devlan Mud washes... I'm going for a more masculine Grey look for my wolves as I find the SW Grey and Shadow Grey are kinda Femmie in my opinion...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

My latest space wolves have been painted like so:
Chaos Black undercoat, 
Adeptus Battle Grey base coat
dry brush Fortress Grey
dry brush Space Wolves Grey
Badab Black wash.

and that's pretty much it. On characters I'll go back and do a pure Space Wolves Grey edge highlight after the wash. Check out my project log and see what you think. 

Red is the colour I have trouble painting. Highlights don't seem to show up too well. 

Rev


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

http://sigur.tabletopgeeks.com/new-step-by-step-painting-article/


----------

